# I would actually watch cube unboxing videos if they went more like this



## shelley (Sep 20, 2010)

...wee-fee?


----------



## qqwref (Sep 20, 2010)

wai fai

yuu esu-bi

aipado. suge!


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 20, 2010)

megwin
nofail

seriously didn't understand any of the language but still enjoyed watching it A LOT


----------



## splinteh (Sep 21, 2010)

awesome


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 21, 2010)

I love the way that the japanese say their words.

That was pure excellence.


----------



## Weston (Sep 21, 2010)

Or how about like this?


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 21, 2010)

and who could forget this?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 21, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> and who could forget this?


 
I could not watch it beyond 15 seconds.


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 21, 2010)

Too bad he's not from Osaka.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 21, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> I could not watch it beyond 15 seconds.


 
Ya know, shouting screaming, its every person's dream


----------



## pappas (Sep 21, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> and who could forget this?


 
That kid has problems. It get really good around 2:00.


----------



## Ewks (Sep 21, 2010)

The kid with the v-cube sounds a lot like the double rainbow guy.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Sep 21, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> That kid has problems. It get really good around 2:00.


 
Problems? No. He's cool now.


----------



## Zubon (Sep 22, 2010)

Hahaha classic. 
I also always wondered what the hell wee-fee was.....


----------



## yockee (Aug 11, 2011)

I have an unboxing with a talking, hungover envelope that vomits up DIY kit. It contains bad language for those who might get offended.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 11, 2011)

Weston said:


> Or how about like this?


 
Best. Unboxing. Ever.


----------



## insane569 (Aug 11, 2011)

yockee said:


> I have an unboxing with a talking, hungover envelope that vomits up DIY kit. It contains bad language for those who might get offended.


 
thats my kinda review and unboxing


----------



## Thunderbolt (Aug 11, 2011)

yockee man I saw your movie about PLL's too. Damn that was ****ing awesome! . You're the best person I've ever saw


----------



## TheJCube (Aug 11, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> and who could forget this?


 
I made a parody of this I think not too long ago...


----------

